
Would it be wrong to eradicate mosquitoes? - antouank
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35408835
======
skibz
Phil Lounibos' advice is prescient. The notion that another (more dangerous)
insect species ends up taking the place of disease vector mosquitoes is a
frightening one, indeed.

